# [SOLVED] BIOS Reset No OC Profile.



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

My BIOS was accidentally reset then updated to the current version and now my OC profile is gone. I hope you can help me set it right. It's been three years and I only remember a little bit of it. My PC is not performing as it was before the accident. Windows 8 and AMD display drivers are up to date.

OCZ AMD Black Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model OCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK - Newegg.com

My CPU is an AMD socket AM3 1090T six core. My OCZ RAM is supposed to be 8 8 8 24. I entered into BIOS what info I thought I remembered, being sure to have reasonable entry's for what I changed. My old profile was set to [I think] 3.2Ghz with 4.0Ghz Turbo CORE. I did not know how to change any RAM settings other than the speed of 1600Mhz which I am unsure of. It has to do with the controller being on the CPU and having it in sync clock wise.





















































*If you want some info on performance before and after*:

Guild Wars is really jittery, about 8FPS. It was smooth at around 25FPS before.

Windows Experience Index changes:
Processor: From 7.7 to 7.6
Memory(RAM): From 7.7 to 7.6

I also ran the Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn Benchmark before and after the BIOS accident as I am going to play this when it is out.

Before:
FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:7/10/2013 4:53:33 PM
Score:*4881*
Average Framerate:*39.397*
Performance:High

After:
FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn Official Benchmark (Exploration)
Tested on:7/31/2013 3:58:58 PM
Score:*3739*
Average Framerate:*31.170*
Performance:High


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: BIOS Reset No OC Profile.*

Bios do not get "accidentally" updated. :smile:
I also have to doubt that the lower fps is due to the PC running at stock speed. A 3.2GHz 4 Core CPU should not have any issues with games.
Lower fps would most likely be a GPU problem.
Windows Experience Index is just numbers and dropping one point is not significant.
What are we working with?
PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.

You can look over this sticky for OC'ing assistance: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: BIOS Reset No OC Profile.*

During boot I wiped off my keyboard. It didn't get to windows logo so I restarted and saw the old BIOS splash screen which then led me to see the old BIOS version. I then downloaded the latest BIOS and installed it.

PSU
CORSAIR HX Series HX750 750W ATX12V 2.3 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply - Newegg.com

Mobo
Newegg.com - ASUS M4A89TD PRO/USB3 AM3 AMD 890FX SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX AMD Motherboard

GFX
SAPPHIRE 100281-3SR Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress XT) 1GB 256-bit DDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFireX Support Video Card w/ Eyefinity - Newegg.com

CPU
AMD Phenom II X6 1090T Black Edition Thuban 3.2GHz Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor HDT90ZFBGRBOX - Newegg.com

RAM
OCZ AMD Black Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800) Desktop Memory Model OCZ3BE1600C8LV4GK - Newegg.com

CPU Cooler
Noctua NH-D14 CPU Cooler - Newegg.com


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: BIOS Reset No OC Profile.*

When you update the BIOS any changes you have made are replaced by the new settings for the new BIOS version.

DRAM timing is how you set the RAM timings just enter the numbers where it says auto, also you need to manually set your ram voltage to whatever it is usually it will be 1.5 but you can go upto 1.65 if you need to.

if you want to change the cpu speed you need to change the multiplier or core ratio and change the voltage (vcore).

I never mess with AMDs so cant be much more help but there are plenty of guides onm the net.


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: BIOS Reset No OC Profile.*

anytime you update the bios clear CMOS, set optimized then go from there.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: BIOS Reset No OC Profile.*

Thanks for the reply's. Theres still a few things I am unsure about. Long story short, if I set all the RAM settings to [Auto] will it automatically set the best performance?

Best I can remember - When I did the original profile three years ago the BIOS version I had displayed a different DRAM frequency when I changed the CPU multiplier. I had options of something like 1067 and 1333MHz. In order for it to be synced with the controller on the CPU. 1600MHz did not show as a compatible option unless I set the CPU to 4GHz. I also set the timing to 8 8 8 24 or 8 8 8 20. Having static timing settings was another option that changed the compatible speeds. The BIOS version I have now does not automatically display compatible speed w/ changes made to CPU or timing.

Windows wouldn't start with the timing settings set to 8 8 8 24. (The other RAM options were set to [Auto] including the speed. The voltage was also set to auto. Another [Auto] question, wouldn't it increase the voltage if needed or should I set it manually? It was showing around 1.485 but if I remember correctly it should be between 1.5 and 1.65.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: BIOS Reset No OC Profile.*

I would recommend leaving the Bios at Default or Optimized and see how it goes.
If the RAM defaults to 1333, manually set it to 1600.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: BIOS Reset No OC Profile.*

ram timings on auto should set the ram to what it is but when overclocking some auto settings can get a bit screwy and can fluctuate so this is why people who overclock manually enter the timings so it cannot change. Set the RAM timings to what it is supposed to be.

The same goes for the RAM voltage. Set it to 1.5

As Tyree said if your RAM is 1600 manually set it in the BIOS.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: BIOS Reset No OC Profile.*

The specs on newegg.com of the RAM show it to be 1.65v. It is at 1.5v now and boots into windows fine, didn't stress it at all yet. Should I leave it at 1.5v?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: BIOS Reset No OC Profile.*

1.65V is the advertised Max speed for the RAM. 1.5V is probably the default Mobo speed for the RAM. Leaving it as is will be fine.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: BIOS Reset No OC Profile.*

Okay it's looking good so far! Just about have my machine back. One more question. Do I need to enter in values for "CPU/NB" or "HT Link Speed"?

CPU/NB has options 1600-6000 MHz
HT Link Speed has options 200-2600 MHz

The final settings. I didn't take a screen of timings. Everything is [Auto] except for 8 8 8 24. The DRAM Voltage doesn't display 1.5v(blue in image). Is 1.490 (grey in image) close enough?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: BIOS Reset No OC Profile.*

no leave the cpu northbridge setting alone, unless they get too hot then thats when you would change it

dram voltage is ok.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: BIOS Reset No OC Profile.*

Settings look okay? I guess I am finished up! Thanks a lot for all the help. Glad to have my PC back. Oh I did run that bench again it was only 2% lower than the original.

\o/


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

*[SOLVED]Re: BIOS Reset No OC Profile.*

Solved.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: BIOS Reset No OC Profile.*

please use the thread tools at the top of the page to mark the thread solved.


----------

